# DIMC-Fees



## barcelonafan (Jun 18, 2011)

I am planning to apply to DIMC for the year 2013. I know that the fee for this year is $18,000. I need to know from current DIMC students if you pay the same fee each year until the fifth year of study? If it increases each year, how much does it increase by?


----------

